
Terence Mckenna: I Understand Philip K. Dick - pmoriarty
http://www.sirbacon.org/dick.htm
======
language
In case it isn't clear to anyone: the beginning of this article is basically a
description of Terence's experiences in the Colombian Amazonas, described with
more detail in a book of his called "True Hallucinations." The content of this
article is _significantly_ more coherent and poignant if one takes the time to
look into that book.

To summarize briefly: in his early 20s, Terence and some colleagues went to
Colombia with the intentions of finding and studying a certain entheogen.
After (I think days or weeks) of consuming psilocybin (mushrooms), their
investigations became more focused on the mushroom, and their collective ideas
about the matter become increasingly "out there." Terence and his brother
become convinced by their experiences that extra-dimensional entities are
instructing them to conceive of an "experiment" (that involves them taking
both psilocybin and ayahuasca) which will trigger some sort of eschatological
event. The "experiment" then causes Terence and his brother to have mutually
re-enforcing psychosis and hallucinations that last for something like _two
weeks_.

The book is very interesting. Terence was a hell of a writer, and the general
concepts touched upon are highly interesting.

From the article: " _Does the delusion of one visionary ecstatic validate the
delusion of another? How many deluded, or illuminated ecstatics does it take
to make a reality?_ "

